# Blu ray freezing



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

My Phillips blu Ray player is freezing up again like it was when I was connected to the internet. I once had this problem a year and a half ago and I was told because it had too much internet cache build up. Now I do not use the internet features on there and for about a year it has benn working until now. Now it's starting to freeze up where I have to unplug and plug back the player. Why is it freezing up now? There's no internet connection how can it have cache on it?? Why is this happening?! Please do not mention firmware, there us no way I can ever understand it. I'm going to have to have someone help me along step by step. I can not understand anything about this. Someone please help! :banghead:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi DBR70 :wave:

I can't help much with blu-ray players, Phillips or otherwise (I use them but no idea how to repair them :wink, but the model-number will be helpful for t'other members who can help :wink:


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

BDP2285 
I think i fixed it now i follwed directions someone on a tech support board gave me a while back: 1. Re-install the latest Firmware by using USB.
2. Restore to factory default settings.
3. Pull the power cord, and then press and hold the power button for several seconds. This will drain the capacitors.
but after about a year and a half of working and without wifi connection, it went back to that freezing thing, i thought it was too much internet cache buildup that causes that. how can i have internet cache if im not connected to wifi? was it something else? now im to the point where i wont even used my USB drive now just the bluray/DVD player...THATS IT! Will that keep it from freezing problems? i played a DVD last night and it worked, no freezes. how do i keep it from happening again??


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Locating faults like this are an absolute headache for techs, there's dozens of possible causes and trying to narrow them down to one is a nightmare. Unfortunately it's almost impossible to say whether it's properly cured or it's just a temporary fix, until it acts up again :sigh:

Many thanks for posting the fix though, fingers are crossed that it's a permanent one for you :wink:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I commented on that "fix" in your old topic for this very issue. 

It was likely the power resets resolving the issue and not the firmware "update". Or the return to default and not the "update".

And as I stated the first time, the unit is faulty (ie: failing).

This is NOT an internet cache issue. And aside from what you read somewhere and stated here, I've never heard of an internet cache issue on DVD or Blu-Ray players. The fact that the issue is still occurring without even being connected to the internet pretty much rules that out as the cause.

Pretty much any time a power reset or restore to default resolves a hardware issue, the hardware is faulty.

5+ years for a player (depending on brand) is a good lifespan for a player. NONE of the three Philips players that I've owned made it much past 5 years. Over the years I've had a JVC that lasted about 10 years, a Samsung that made it about 5 years, and a Toshiba that was serviced three times in it's first year and replaced...and the replacement lasted about 3 years. My Oppo was purchased in 2001 and still gets almost daily use. That's the only brand I will buy in the future.


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

I, embarresed. i dont even remember that old thread.. im sorry. 
just one question though, is the "power reset" you mention is that unpluging the player and plugging it back in again? 
the situation is that i live in Mexico and i have a Mexican player doing this that i had since December 2014. i do plan to move back to the U.S. hopefully in about a year. now since my last fix before this it was i think a year or so. the plan was we would leave every electronic we have here with the house and buy everything new when we get back to the U.S. so hopefuly the player can at least last that long. I still cant believe i only had it for almost 2 years and already theres something wrong with it. how can that even be possable?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, depending on the hardware, unplugging the unit or simply powering it off is considered a power reset. In this case, it would be unplugging the unit.

There is nothing wrong with trying to get the equipment to last. But in a case like this, where it appears the unit is simply faulty, you really only have two options: 1) continue to deal with the issue performing "resets" or whatever gets it working again, or 2) replace it.

Hardware can fail at any time. While the average lifespan may be 5+ years, not all units last that long (as I noted above with my experience, especially in regards to Phillips).

Other factors can affect lifespan as well, most notably AC power. If it's too low or high, unstable, or cuts out alot, the reliability will be greatly reduced. 

Also ventilation plays a huge factor. Many people stuff the DVD player inside an entertainment center, on top of other equipment, or under other equipment where the unit is always hot and can't cool. I had two Phillips (DVP642's I believe) that would easily overheat and then not read/play discs properly. Leaving them in the open solved the playback issues.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Also, don't forget the device's built-in disposability, equipment is built as cheap as possible and designed to last for the length of the warranty. Sometimes you're lucky, t'other times you're not, as far as lifetime goes :wink:


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

would leaving a big port drive plugged in and set on top of the player cause it too? heres the pic: http://lethang.byethost6.com/Dienma...H94-750-GB,-USB-2,0,-2,5-small24506_1.jpg?i=1
i unplugged it. but now i only leave a small 16GB pendrive in the USB porthole.
http://media.webcollage.net/rwvfp/w...c78a-de46-47fd-a372-2e10fe850ce7.jpg.w240.jpg is that OK? nothing is on the unit. its now set beside the TV and out in the open. with just a small pendrive in porthole.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Assuming it's a heat issue, then anything sitting on top, especially another item that gets warm, could have an affect. Having a drive connected is fine.


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

The big ADATA port drive also messes up. in fact sometimes when connected even to my computer...(ESPECIALY my computer, but the blu ray too sometimes) i can hear the drive inside struggle to stay connected. its also an old drive. i think thats why a video in it froze up the last time. its possable the grive could damage the player's firmware or hardware. No, from now on the small pen drive is what i'll use.


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

DBR70 said:


> The big ADATA port drive also messes up. in fact sometimes when connected even to my computer...(ESPECIALY my computer, but the blu ray too sometimes) i can hear the drive inside struggle to stay connected. its also an old drive. i think thats why a video in it froze up the last time. its possable the ADATA portdrive could damage the player's firmware or hardware. No, from now on the small pen drive is what i'll use.


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

OOPS! i meant to edit, not quote....


----------

